# Error code p0340 camshaft position



## joseph6055 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok so I replaced the lower and upper timing chains on my 2001 Nissan Altima and made sure piston one was top dead center and both cams were at the twelve o clock position like it said to do. Everything lined up perfectly and the car started up and idled ok at first but then started to sound like it would stall. Then I tried to give it gas and it sounded like it had no power. I checked the distributor and tried to turn it and it stalled, so I turned it back to the beginning and it started up fine. If I try to turn the distributor clock wise it stalls, if I trn it counter clock wise it starts to run better but it seems like it should be turned counter clockwise more but it cant anymore. I noticed a check engine light come on so I went a rented the tester and it said code p0340 which is the distributor rotor, ignition rotor is another name for it. I went and got a new one and tried it but it seems to get worse. the car starts and idles and revs up when I press the gas but when it is in drive and the gas is pressed nothing happens at all. seems like the timing is off but I am not sure how I can adjust it anymore. Could it be the entire distributor? I don't want to keep buying random parts until it works but im not sure. please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's usually no need to adjust the distributor (unless someone was messing with it before) after replacing the timing chains. The hold down bolts (or studs) should sit just a hair off the middle of the adjustment slot on the distributor. If you have to turn the distributor all the way to the end of the slot to get the timing right (and I'm hoping you are using a timing light), then the mechanical timing is off (meaning the timing chain wasn't installed in time or somehow became out of time). Keep in mind the distributor shaft is driven by the exhaust cam, so if the cam timing is off, then the ignition timing will also be off.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all if you need to adjust the distributor setting, always use a good timing light; the spec calls for 20 degrees +/- 2 degrees BTDC. A P0340 code is an indication of a faulty camshaft position sensor (CMPS) or associated wiring. The CMPS is built into the distributor so if it's bad, the entire distributor needs to be replaced. Before condemning the CMPS, inspect the harness connector and associated wiring first. After setting the ignition timing and checking the wiring, use the scan tool to clear any codes in the ECM and see if any codes come back. A bad CMPS could cause drivability problems or the engine unable to start at all.

Just like SMJ said, if you can't set the ignition timing correctly, then the timing chain may not be timed correctly.


----------

